# Sneak preview of my car - now covered in vinyl.



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

These are just some quick shots taken at the garage where the car is stored. Original color is silver. Didn't take any shots from the side (it's all white from the side btw), as its still sitting on 16" winter wheels :-/

Anyways... Never ever having tried out having a car compleatly covered in vinyl, I wasn't sure what to expect. The drive over to the shop who carried out the work was long. Gave me time to think "what have I done?", "what if it looks horrible?", "will the mix of white and black work?".

And all I can say is...I think it looks A LOT better than it did silver. And I love it! Money well spent in my book.

External mods are (so far): V6 front and v6 rear valance (and a huge ammount of vinyl ). Thinking about adding the telson spoiler, but not sure yet. And 19" wheels with black spokes and polished lip are on the way. And lowering springs are sitting in my living room, waiting to go on the car...





































When the wheels&tyres are on, and the car is lowered, I'll post more pictures. Hopefully within 2 weeks, or I'll go mad.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Why have you put Vinyl on your car ?


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Why have you put Vinyl on your car ?


I wanted a different color than the silver it had. And vinyl was a relatively cheap alternative that let me try out something a bit different.


----------



## hellraiser (Feb 24, 2005)

IsnÂ´t this different or what!? 

So all of your car is covered in vinyl?!

Whooowww


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It looks like they've done a fantastic job mate. Having seen a load of the Gumball cars with full vinyl I can see it becoming a big thing.

I'm personally not sure about the black sections but it's obviously what you fancy. Of course if you end up not liking it just peel it off and go back for a white bonnet / roof to match the rest.

What sort of cost is a full car then, if you don't mind me asking?

Nick


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

Nem said:


> It looks like they've done a fantastic job mate. Having seen a load of the Gumball cars with full vinyl I can see it becoming a big thing.
> 
> I'm personally not sure about the black sections but it's obviously what you fancy. Of course if you end up not liking it just peel it off and go back for a white bonnet / roof to match the rest.
> 
> ...


Full vinyl covering is slowly gaining popularity here in norway aswell. People who're modifying their cars and want to try wild paintjobs have opened their eyes to it, as it gives them the option to go back to stock without too much hassle.

I love the black sections, and with the 19" wheels with black spokes and polished lip on, I'm thinking I'll love them even more 

Living in norway, I assume the cost here is much higher than in the UK. The job was done by one of norways largest companies in this field, and used the higest quality vinyl there is. The full price I do not know, as I got an unknown ammount of discount through a contact in the company. But in comparison, a full respray (outside only) would cost about twice as much.

The quality of the work is excellent, as you really have to get up close to the car to get a few braincells going "hey, this isn't paint...".


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

It looks too big to play on my old record player to be honest.... :roll:

Ok, ok.. Someone had to say it! :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks good not to sure about the black bonnet what do you do about stone chips :?:


----------



## Stews_TT (Apr 20, 2006)

Had to think about this one - but yes, it does look good [smiley=thumbsup.gif]. Only thought is whether the vinyl gives it too much of a plastic matt finish than the shiny paint one? (would need to see in the flesh probably).

Like the black on the roof, not sure about on the bonnet. Love the idea of being to change back again (relatively) easily.


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Looks good not to sure about the black bonnet what do you do about stone chips :?:


Easy - rip off old vinyl, on with new


----------



## SteveT (Jan 1, 2006)

The only bit I don't like is the black bonnet. I thought I was looking at Wak's car from other angles!
Nice job....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

L O L , a Blue Peter TT :lol: :lol: :lol:

Looks nice though but better all white IMOHO.


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

markryder said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good not to sure about the black bonnet what do you do about stone chips :?:
> ...


Look's great mate, (have to say, I would have gone for a white bonnet also!) Do you have a price for it in English pounds (roughly!)
Cheers


----------



## Winkle (May 11, 2006)

Most peculiar & what a funny choice of colour - must be to camoflage oneself amongst the icebergs?

Why did you not save your money & buy a decent performance car?

Winkle


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

how will you find it when it snows in Norway? :lol: :lol:


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

Reminds me of that member who had the Union Jack applied to his Avus TT using vinyl - ?stepney jack or something, can't find it now...


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

StevieMac said:


> markryder said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Thank you. It was roughly about 1000 uk punds.


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> how will you find it when it snows in Norway? :lol: :lol:


Easy - it's in the garage, waiting for summer ;-)


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

Winkle said:


> Why did you not save your money & buy a decent performance car?


Because the price difference between the TT and something so much more powerfull that it would qualify as a "leap" in performance is way more than the price of having the car covered in vinyl.


----------



## TonyT (Aug 1, 2005)

Looks AWSOME mate !!.. and you can also go back to stock, if you ever want to sell it... bloody great if you ask me... (dont tell my GF because I might end-up driving a Pink TT soon).


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

TTotal said:


> L O L , a Blue Peter TT :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Looks nice though but better all white IMOHO.


Not as good as bullet holes though :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thats true Ducky !


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

Can't be bothered to make a new thread about a minor thing: I got the wheels delivered today. Toyo proxes 225/35/19, that I'm going to wrap around these babies that came in a 8,5x19" ET35 fitment:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

I think I'm missing something here. You pay Â£1,000 to cover your car in vinyl and then if you don't like it later you rip it off?

:?:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

How does vinyl stand up to stone chips/scratches etc. Won't it get tatty? :?

If I was spending Â£1k I'd have gone for something a bit more radical but I guess it is a cheap "respray"


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Paul, equate it to the cost of Armorfending the whole car and its very cheap ....

IIRC my AF cost about Â£550 4 years ago and wasnt more than 15% of the whole surface covereage.


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

s3_lurker said:


> I think I'm missing something here. You pay Â£1,000 to cover your car in vinyl and then if you don't like it later you rip it off?
> 
> :?:


Compare it with what you would have to go through if you had a complete respray in white&black and didn't like it. Both putting the vinyl on, and taking it off to get the car back to its original color is waaaay cheaper.

For a full respray, I've been quoted around 2100-2200 pounds. And then, if I didn't like it and wanted to go back to silver: another 2100 pounds. While the vinyl can just be removed, and the original silver paint is preserved underneath.


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> How does vinyl stand up to stone chips/scratches etc. Won't it get tatty? :?


Probably. But while other people have to go to a shop and get (for instance) their hood resprayed, all I need is a roll of vinyl film and have that put on. Sounds a lot cheaper and easier in my ears ;-)



scoTTy said:


> If I was spending Â£1k I'd have gone for something a bit more radical but I guess it is a cheap "respray"


Exactly.


----------



## stepneyjack (Sep 24, 2004)

> How does vinyl stand up to stone chips/scratches etc. Won't it get tatty?


Well, my vinyl coverted TT, 'Jack' is coming up for his 2nd birthday, and the vinyl looks as good as the day it was done.... and now the World Cup is on top of us - he's coming into his own...

Come on Roo - sort out that Metatarsal...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/300197/








(alp+p)


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

stepneyjack said:


> > How does vinyl stand up to stone chips/scratches etc. Won't it get tatty?
> 
> 
> Well, my vinyl coverted TT, 'Jack' is coming up for his 2nd birthday, and the vinyl looks as good as the day it was done.... and now the World Cup is on top of us - he's coming into his own...
> ...


HAHAHAHA

That car is the dog's dangly bits

Good on you !!

The Germans better watch this year with the backing of a car likt that! :evil:


----------



## parsonjack (Mar 30, 2006)

stepneyjack said:


> > How does vinyl stand up to stone chips/scratches etc. Won't it get tatty?
> 
> 
> Well, my vinyl coverted TT, 'Jack' is coming up for his 2nd birthday, and the vinyl looks as good as the day it was done.... and now the World Cup is on top of us - he's coming into his own...
> ...


personally i think thats just criminal. how much did the insurers up your premium when you declared it ?? or did they lower it cos no-ones gonna nick it ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Blimey ... a pair of fighting jacks


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

parsonjack said:


> stepneyjack said:
> 
> 
> > > How does vinyl stand up to stone chips/scratches etc. Won't it get tatty?
> ...


If I remember the back story correctly, it was done because his first TT got nicked and didn't really stand out.

Personally, I really like it.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Love it myself,it looks very special.

Not a bit like the wa***rs who plaster their frigging cars with these things :x

They are lying all over our roads and a danger to us bikers :x


----------



## TimoTT (Jan 31, 2006)

Who did the vinyl do they have a website?


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

I love the TT in WHITE! I think that looks awesome :wink:


----------



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

Your car is looking very nice markryder.......... if you ever remove the viynl's be careful as it might bring the paint laquer off :? :?









This looks better than the shaguar from austin powers :lol: :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Your thread has got me thinking Mark - the family Car that sits under a tree and gets covered in Pigeon Poo - Vinyl is probably immune so would be a great move so it so long as it can still be jetwashed (sorry accidental sidespray when cleaning my drive Mr Thames Water Drought police)


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

Gaz225 said:


> Your car is looking very nice markryder.......... if you ever remove the viynl's be careful as it might bring the paint laquer off :? :?


If/when the vinyl comes off, I won't be the owner. I've planned to keep this car a maximum of 2 years. So no worries here


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

A detailed shot showing the quality of the work:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

got to say it does look like he has done a great job


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Very intresting way to change colour, and clever to be honest,

another person falling for the white middle eastern colour scheme! lol

what happens when you wash it? will there be any colour distortion with the car washing chemicals?

niko


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

Niko said:


> what happens when you wash it? will there be any colour distortion with the car washing chemicals?


I asked specifically about cleaning (as I'm one of the sick-o's who thinks it's fun to wash the car), and they said it wouldn't be a problem as long as I didn't use too much hard chemicals, like citrus spray for instance. Degreaser, soap, and other "normal" cleaning products is supposed to cause no harm.

The lowering springs and wheels have been mounted, but the weather is putting up a fight - not clearing up to let me take some pictures of the car. I love the result - think it looks fantastic. So much so, I've upgraded from a canon powershot SD300 (digital ixus40) to a "canon powershot s3 is" - which is fantastic.

Pictures-a-plenty, as soon as the weather clears up and the roads are dry again.


----------

